# 96 Altima air conditioner rattle



## Bluejays (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a 1996 Altima GLE with 120,000 miles, automatic. When I turn on the air conditioning there's a rattle. It only happens when the AC is on, and it's coming from the compressor side of the engine. AC is blowing pretty cold. It's been happening for a number of months.

Any ideas? Is the compressor going bad? I've seen posts about an upper timing chain guide that rattles, but I don't think that's it because it only happens with AC on.

Thanks.


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Seems to be a few topics on this. Sounds like you should check the belt and refrigerant first.

http://www.nissanforums.com/l30-1998-2001-altima/161494-00-altima-c-compressor.html


----------

